# 'Things' I wishTiVo would correct



## brentengel (Jan 16, 2019)

Whatever the TiVo setup that I have been provided by my cable company MidCo... I shouldn't have to:

1) Press a button on the remote 2 times for an action.
2) Have to adjust to a 'new experience' after the interface is updated.
- Lost feature of old UI to sort guide channel list by network.
- Lost connection messages prompted cable provider to reset the whole works - 6 sets, (2 dvr's, and 4 mini's). The cable tech. was saying that after last update TiVo problem is costing the cable co. dearly sending out people to reset... of course the cost will be passed on to the consumer.
3) I don't want to be asked if I would like to view a program on HuLu for $2.99 or through some other service or app I want nothing to do with! Netflicks is fine to ask because I have a subscription... please quit the advertising for the other crap!
4) Fumble with the remote... try turning up the volume by pushing with one finger when the remote is sitting on an end table, it's impossible! Terrible unthoughtful design.
5) While I'm at it I may as well mention I shouldn't have to view programming looking through annoying network logos... It's time to give us the option of paying an extra $50.00 for a 'logo chip' (similar to a 'V' chip) in order for the consumer to make the decision if they need to be annoyed by logos. Also, provide an option not to see the TiVo menu automatically popping up from the bottom to tell you "what program is coming up next!" ... I am fully capable of pushing the guide button to see what is next or what the hell network I am viewing!
6) Lets define the use of the word 'NEW' in context of informing the consumer about television programs in the TiVo guide... i.e. Star Trek produced and first aired in 1967 IS NOT NEW! Suggest menu option for the consumer to disable 'NEW' (not yet recorded) from appearing in the guide.

Well, that's all I have for now. Do you think my complaints are petty/unreasonable?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Unless your cable TiVo is missing a lot of controls, some of what you are talking about already exists. Like turning off logos and limiting what services are suggested for programs. 

But there is no way ever you don’t have to adjust when an interface is updated. That’s the whole point of updates, to make changes.


----------



## brentengel (Jan 16, 2019)

TonyD79 said:


> Unless your cable TiVo is missing a lot of controls, some of what you are talking about already exists. Like turning off logos and limiting what services are suggested for programs.
> 
> But there is no way ever you don't have to adjust when an interface is updated. That's the whole point of updates, to make changes.


Thanks for your reply Tony.
I know there will always be change and need adjustment and the engineers try to make informed decision when making changes... I'm just annoyed and venting, sorta sarcastically.
I found the option to eliminate the network logo from the TiVo guide. To clarify - I was referring to the logo that is broadcast with the picture direct from the network (started in the late 1980's). I understand that the logo is used in place of other ways to identify the network as required by the FCC. But the logo also serves as advertisement as a brand that I don't want to view. I think it's time the FCC mandated consumer choice throught technological option (like "V" chip) to be annoyed or not be annoyed by blinking logos while trying to view a rerun of Gunsmoke!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

brentengel said:


> I understand that the logo is used in place of other ways to identify the network as required by the FCC. But the logo also serves as advertisement as a brand that I don't want to view. I think it's time the FCC mandated consumer choice throught technological option (like "V" chip) to be annoyed or not be annoyed by blinking logos while trying to view a rerun of Gunsmoke


Not really something for TiVo to fix though at least at this point (which was the title of your post). 

Scott


----------



## brentengel (Jan 16, 2019)

Quite correct Scott but, as used as exhibit within the context of being controlled without options (other than a cardboard cutout to block the image in the lower right corner of the screen) just as TiVo doesn't provide the ability to not be solicited by HuLu or Netfilcks etc.. Controlling what people view (offered for consumption) is gold. Take google & apple app stores for example... filtering is purposfully very, very limited, you see what google/apple wants you to see.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

brentengel said:


> Thanks for your reply Tony.
> I know there will always be change and need adjustment and the engineers try to make informed decision when making changes... I'm just annoyed and venting, sorta sarcastically.
> I found the option to eliminate the network logo from the TiVo guide. To clarify - I was referring to the logo that is broadcast with the picture direct from the network (started in the late 1980's). I understand that the logo is used in place of other ways to identify the network as required by the FCC. But the logo also serves as advertisement as a brand that I don't want to view. I think it's time the FCC mandated consumer choice throught technological option (like "V" chip) to be annoyed or not be annoyed by blinking logos while trying to view a rerun of Gunsmoke!


The logo is to prevent people from recording the program and and displaying it as their own. It protects the ownership of the program ... it shows who broadcasted it


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

brentengel said:


> Quite correct Scott but, as used as exhibit within the context of being controlled without options (other than a cardboard cutout to block the image in the lower right corner of the screen) just as TiVo doesn't provide the ability to not be solicited by HuLu or Netfilcks etc.. Controlling what people view (offered for consumption) is gold. Take google & apple app stores for example... filtering is purposfully very, very limited, you see what google/apple wants you to see.


Try removing Hulu from your apps under settings / user preferences / add and manage apps.

There is more control than you have assumed.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Try removing Hulu from your apps under settings / user preferences / add and manage apps.


Unless he's complaining about gold star ads for Hulu shows? I don't think removing the app will impact those and it's unlikely that TiVo is going to stop displaying those (I don't have an issue with them as long as they are not impactful which they aren't for us.)

Scott


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Unless he's complaining about gold star ads for Hulu shows? I don't think removing the app will impact those and it's unlikely that TiVo is going to stop displaying those (I don't have an issue with them as long as they are not impactful which they aren't for us.)
> 
> Scott


He mentioned the new experience so he has TE4, I would think. No gold stars. The only place unprompted items show up in TE4 are in the strip when you are at TiVo home (equivalent to TiVo central). Those are affected by what you have in your apps.

The real question is what controls are on a cable provided TiVo.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> He mentioned the new experience so he has TE4, I would think. No gold stars. The only place unprompted items show up in TE4 are in the strip when you are at TiVo home (equivalent to TiVo central). Those are affected by what you have in your apps.


Ah, I'm not sure I had caught no gold star ads on TE4! Well that ought to have made some people happy. 

Scott


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Ah, I'm not sure I had caught no gold star ads on TE4! Well that ought to have made some people happy.
> 
> Scott


It's mostly because there is no TiVo central anymore. The menu is strip based without a list.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> It's mostly because there is no TiVo central anymore. The menu is strip based without a list.


You've posted some pictures of the changes with the update, but I don't think you posted one of the home screen. Are there any changes to it?

Scott


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> You've posted some pictures of the changes with the update, but I don't think you posted one of the home screen. Are there any changes to it?
> 
> Scott


Not with this update. But the lack of a TiVo central like screen has been a few updates now. The first hydra had a list but after the next update, none.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

brentengel said:


> Thanks for your reply Tony.
> I know there will always be change and need adjustment and the engineers try to make informed decision when making changes... I'm just annoyed and venting, sorta sarcastically.
> I found the option to eliminate the network logo from the TiVo guide. To clarify - I was referring to the logo that is broadcast with the picture direct from the network (started in the late 1980's). I understand that the logo is used in place of other ways to identify the network as required by the FCC. But the logo also serves as advertisement as a brand that I don't want to view. I think it's time the FCC mandated consumer choice throught technological option (like "V" chip) to be annoyed or not be annoyed by blinking logos while trying to view a rerun of Gunsmoke!


The logo was added in the 1980s to dissuade people from recording programs and replaying them without showing the copyright owner.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

brentengel said:


> just as TiVo doesn't provide the ability to not be solicited by HuLu or Netfilcks etc..


Yes they do; whether your cable provider allows customization of the apps is another matter.



TonyD79 said:


> Try removing Hulu from your apps under settings / user preferences / add and manage apps.
> 
> There is more control than you have assumed.


At least on retail TiVos; though this would be an odd feature for the provider to lock-down.


----------

